# Lacrosse



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 15, 2015)

The all lacrosse thread.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 15, 2015)

#8 Cornell is playing at #4 Syracuse right now.

Syracuse is going to take this one I think


----------



## Wilksey (Feb 15, 2015)

Not as cool as football.

Not as gay as soccer.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 18, 2015)

Wilksey said:


> Not as cool as football.
> 
> Not as gay as soccer.


I think that's probably a pretty true statement. But there's a shitload more action than football- just a lot tougher to understand the rules probably.


----------



## 2paranoid (Feb 27, 2015)

i fucked a girl in highschool that played lacrosse


----------



## Doobius1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I love lacrosse. My buddy was captain of the Toronto Rock


----------



## whatitis1233 (Apr 14, 2015)

Go cuse


----------



## bearkat42 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jim Brown


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (May 10, 2015)

Duke got downed by Ohio state. Big win for OSU.

Anyway, let's go 'cuse.


----------

